# Need Advice (Deadline Monday Morning) Multiple Sites



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

First let me say I'm new to Google Earth so bear with me as I upload one site at a time.

Now down to business. I just got these 4 sites in today. Right now I'm out of town and won't be back until Wednesday. Unfortunately, I don't have someone competent enough to look these sites over for me. So I'm hoping with some help from the great member's of this site and Google earth I can come up with some per-push prices to have faxed in first thing Monday, morning before the 10am deadline. I understand and I respect all of the members on here with regards to pricing. Please PM me if you don't feel like posting your thoughts.

Now i do know my costs per-hour to run my business and with an average around 28 plowable times per-year I do have a good idea on where my per-push price should be. So why am I asking for help? Simple, as said early I'm new to Google earth and never looked at a site on Google earth and then drove to the site to see what the actual difference was. So with that being said my price for a said lot may be way off the chart. I don't mind going over but I sure and hell don't want to under price anything. I tried to compare some lots we already have next to the ones up for bid but I'm having a hard time coming up with a price id feel comfortable handing in. Everything looks so BIG on Google earth.

The information I need for the bid is: per-push 0" to 2.99" next 2.99" to 5.99" next 5.99" to 10". No side walks. 1.5" trigger. Thoughts??

So here we go........


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the next site up for bids....


----------



## SuffolkPlower (Dec 7, 2010)

you get 28 plowable events in Scranton?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is site number 3


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Last on this list....


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

John143;1494595 said:


> Thoughts??


My thoughts are that any reputable company wouldn't ask someone for a bid on a Friday and need it by Monday. I couldn't imagine being treated like that.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Camden;1494606 said:


> My thoughts are that any reputable company wouldn't ask someone for a bid on a Friday and need it by Monday. I couldn't imagine being treated like that.


Yes I agree. However, it was put to me like this... We have these 4 sites available in your area for bid. We noticed your company on SIMA, and would like to know if you would like to submit a bid before the deadline on Monday. It is short notice but would like to at-least give you the opportunity.

So with that said "opportunity" came a knock-en and our season has alot of empty spots and we have a few new toys to pay for so any little bit will help. payup


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

www.findlotsize.com. Go to this site. It uses Google Earth images, but has measuring tools that you can use to get an idea on the size of the lot.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

born2farm;1494613 said:


> www.findlotsize.com. Go to this site. It uses Google Earth images, but has measuring tools that you can use to get an idea on the size of the lot.


Thank You!! Very much my friend! Sounds like just the thing I need..... going to check it out now.. Thanks again.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

born2farm;1494613 said:


> www.findlotsize.com. Go to this site. It uses Google Earth images, but has measuring tools that you can use to get an idea on the size of the lot.


Wow, that link is really cool. Thanks for posting it.

John143 - Good luck with the bids. Hopefully you'll hit the right numbers.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

You guys are welcome. I use that website a lot to get an idea of what im in for before visiting a lot.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

born2farm;1494620 said:


> You guys are welcome. I use that website a lot to get an idea of what im in for before visiting a lot.


Dude,

You're the best ! Awesome site... Thumbs Up

Thanks a million.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Been using that site for many months, it is awesome. 

I would never bid that large of sites without visiting them at least once. Deadline or not. Google Earth or not. findlotsize or not. 

Nothing personal, but that's just nuts. Ask for an extension. 

Along with the other guy, how do you get 28 pushes with an average of 30"? Found one other that said 46". My average is way above both and average pushes are way less. Using a 1" trigger.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

born2farm;1494613 said:


> www.findlotsize.com. Go to this site. It uses Google Earth images, but has measuring tools that you can use to get an idea on the size of the lot.


Google earth has measuring tools, that that site does save time by not having to do all the math...i like it!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Mick76;1494699 said:


> Google earth has measuring tools


I've never used the measuring tools on there. I prefer the sight I posted. Can you only measure straight lines on Google Earth?


----------



## Nutz4Plowing (Apr 24, 2012)

*NE Pa and 28 plowables?*

How did you get that figure of 28 plowables in a year? 
Are they USM sites?
Weird deadline if comming from nationals, even for them..
Go high they must not have gotten any action bids, whatever you go add 10%
Find lot Size is awsome, been using it for a while, but an inspection on sites that size would definately need be required for me to ever put numbers in.
Good luck and remember the vehicles from google may or may not be accurate to recent or future activity.
Im in NE PA near you and not sure about that 28 plowable number. you are in a 45-48 average area. Just saying, I would check those numbers
Again, good luck.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry all about my snow fall totals being off. I was in a hurry the other night typing and posting. At the end of the day I decided not to put in a bid. To many "what if's" so I pasted. But I would like to thank everyone for their input. Also love that web site you posted!! Very useful.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You're smarter than most others.


----------

